# [REISERFS4] Reiser4 Filesystem Released

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti, 

a quelli che puo interessare, e' ufficialmente stato rilasciato Reiserfs4.

qui sotto il link al sito 

http://namesys.com/

e l'annuncio su slashdot

http://developers.slashdot.org/developers/04/08/24/0058234.shtml?tid=198&tid=8&tid=106&tid=218

ciao  e buon fs a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

come ho gia detto su un altro (lungo) thread, personalmente aspettero' un po'   prima di metterlo su macchine di produzione. cio non toglie ovviamente che lo uso sul pc personale  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

ecco ho proprio una bella partizioncina da dedicarci sul portatile  :Smile: 

----------

## Marculin

secondo voi su un celeron800 ottengo miglioramenti in prestazioni?Ossia se i programmi si aprono più velocemente!Ora ho l'ext3.grazie

----------

## Cazzantonio

giusto per informazione... per provarlo devo emergere dei reiserfstool(s) aggiornati? sono già in portage? e come si fa a dirgli di mettere proprio il 4 al posto del 3.6?

Scusate ma in materia sono proprio ignorante, non vado oltre il mkreiserfs, però una partizioncina reiserfs4 di prova la facevo volentieri

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Penso di provarlo anch'io ma credo sia una patch da applicare al kernel (se non già incluso in esso) ed un programma in user-space per gestire la creazione del file-system

----------

## Cazzantonio

niente mkreiserfs? ok, cercherò un po' su google e vedrò se ne vale la pena...

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Vai 

http://thebsh.namesys.com/snapshots/LATEST/READ.ME

e leggi:

- una patch per il kernel

- programmi in userspace (e librerie libaa....boh) per mkreiser4!

----------

## motaboy

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> giusto per informazione... per provarlo devo emergere dei reiserfstool(s) aggiornati? sono già in portage? e come si fa a dirgli di mettere proprio il 4 al posto del 3.6?
> 
> Scusate ma in materia sono proprio ignorante, non vado oltre il mkreiserfs, però una partizioncina reiserfs4 di prova la facevo volentieri

 

```

emerge reiser4progs

```

Mi spiace ma devi formattare...

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi spiace ma devi formattare...

 

Perché??? Dovrò formattare solo la partizione che voglio in REISER4....

----------

## motaboy

Ovvio. Non ho mica detto che devi formattare tutto il disco. Ma dal testo del messaggio sembrava che si potesse convertire senza formattare una part da 3 a 4.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Ho fraiteso!

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ah, non si può? Uffa. Allora direi che un masterizzatore DVD è in arrivo...  :Very Happy: 

Vabbè, al limite convertirò la mia /cavia per l'ennesima volta.

----------

## Sparker

C'è qualche kernel già patchato?

----------

## n3mo

Dovrebbe esserci il ck-sources   :Question: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sul forum puoi trovare love-sources, nitro-sources, vivid-sources e molti altri.

----------

## randomaze

Secondo KernelTrap anche il 2.6.8.1-mm2

----------

## Sparker

Ho letto che stanno lavorando ad un plugin per reiserfs4 che implementa la compressione.

Non vedo l'ora  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

test fatti con 2.6.8.1-mm2

penne usb lexar 128mb

risultato: reiser4 NON e' fatto per le penne usb. dopo 4 plug-in/out, la toc se ne va tranquillamente a puttane. ritorno al mio amato xfs su questo tipo di rimovibili  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Ho formattato una partizione di test in reiser4 e ci ho copiato la directory portage

Ho avuto dei problemi iniziali, con il 2.6.8.1-mm4, mi dava kernel oops facendo anche solo du -s portage

Ora sono passato al 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 e sembra tutto OK

Forse era dovuto al fatto che ho formattato utilizzando i reiser4tools 1.0.1 e la patch nel kenel era per 1.0.0

Comunque:

du -sh portage  349Mb

XFS:      349Mb

Reiser4: 111Mb   :Shocked: 

[edit]

/var/tmp/portage passa da 183Mb a 133Mb

Non c'è dubbio che sia più efficiente per i file piccoli

----------

## mouser

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque:
> 
> du -sh portage 349Mb
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## yardbird

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ho avuto dei problemi iniziali, con il 2.6.8.1-mm4, mi dava kernel oops facendo anche solo du -s portage

 

E' molto probabile che si trattasse di un problema del kernel: * http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-mm4/announce.txt wrote:*   

> - This kernel has an x86 patch which alters the copy_*_user() functions so
> 
>   they will return -EFAULT on a fault rather than the number of bytes which
> 
>   remain to be copied.  This is a bit of an experiment, because this seems to
> ...

 

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Comunque:
> 
> du -sh portage  349Mb
> 
> XFS:      349Mb
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  Un mio piccolo benchmark velocisitico senza pretese di scientificità o rigore:

```
from REISER4 to XFS 

 ------------------- 

 

 1ST RUN: 

 

 root@kurtz yardbird # sync 

 root@kurtz yardbird # time cp -a /usr/src/linux-2.6.7/ /mnt/suse/ 

 

 real    4m33.998s 

 user    0m0.351s 

 sys     0m8.313s 

 root@kurtz yardbird # sync 

 root@kurtz yardbird # time rm -fr /mnt/suse/linux-2.6.7/ 

 

 real    0m19.897s 

 user    0m0.034s 

 sys     0m1.611s 

 

 2ND RUN: 

 

 root@kurtz yardbird # sync 

 root@kurtz yardbird # time cp -a /usr/src/linux-2.6.7/ /mnt/suse/ 

 

 real    4m15.136s 

 user    0m0.349s 

 sys     0m8.122s 

 root@kurtz yardbird # sync 

 root@kurtz yardbird # time rm -fr /mnt/suse/linux-2.6.7/ 

 

 real    0m21.162s 

 user    0m0.034s 

 sys     0m1.582s 

 

 

 

 from REISER4 to REISER4 

 ----------------------- 

 

 1ST RUN: 

 

 root@kurtz yardbird # sync 

 root@kurtz yardbird # time cp -a /usr/src/linux-2.6.7/ /mnt/suse/ 

 

 real    2m9.235s 

 user    0m0.243s 

 sys     0m6.889s 

 root@kurtz yardbird # sync 

 root@kurtz yardbird # time rm -fr /mnt/suse/linux-2.6.7/ 

 

 real    0m9.748s 

 user    0m0.037s 

 sys     0m2.411s 

 

 2ND RUN: 

 

 root@kurtz yardbird # sync 

 root@kurtz yardbird # time cp -a /usr/src/linux-2.6.7/ /mnt/suse/ 

 

 real    2m5.331s 

 user    0m0.222s 

 sys     0m6.403s 

 root@kurtz yardbird # sync 

 root@kurtz yardbird # time rm -fr /mnt/suse/linux-2.6.7/ 

 

 real    0m9.601s 

 user    0m0.035s 

 sys     0m2.426s
```

In questo test è circa il doppio più veloce di XFS.

Solo un consiglio per chi lo prova: utilizzate solo i kernel -mm o le snapshot di www.namesys.com. Evitate gli altri kernel "customizzati"; reiser4 è progettato per sfruttare alcune caratteristiche presenti solo nel tree -mm, qualsiasi backport verso la serie 2.6 "liscia" è, al momento attuale, un rischio.

----------

## motaboy

Quando ho portato tutta la mia partizione di root da XFS a Reiser4, sono passato da 15 GB occupati a soli 10,5 Gb. Mica male...

Oltre ovviamente ai grandi guadagni di velocitá.

----------

## xchris

yardbird: una curiosita'..

il mount point /mnt/suse si trovava sullo stesso device per tutti e 2 i fs?

ciao

----------

## Cagnulein

portatile diviso in 2...reiser3.6 con / e reiser4 con solo /user/portage tanto per testare...

beh che dire, l'emerge -s è un esearch  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> portatile diviso in 2...reiser3.6 con / e reiser4 con solo /user/portage tanto per testare...
> 
> beh che dire, l'emerge -s è un esearch 

 

 :Shocked:   É vero... terribile...   :Shocked: 

Ho dato un "emerge -s qualcosa" e mi ha sputato fuori in 3 secondi tutti gli ebuild.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

concordo con quanto sopra ma e' mio dovere aggiungere che vi conviene , almeno 1 volta alla settimana, di farvi un backup delle partizioni reiser4, specie se sono di sistema  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

a questo punto potrebbe essere interessante montare /usr/portage ,/var/db/pkg,e /var/tmp/portage su fs reiser4.

pero' /var/db/pkg lo terrei rsyncato altrove! (direi che e' vitale)

Per le altre 2 invece non ci sono problemi.

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

forse sono un po OT...

con un raid1 se io formatto l'hd principale come reiserfs4 e il secondo con reiser3.6 o ext3, creo solo problemi o la cosa è possibile?

----------

## yardbird

 *xchris wrote:*   

> yardbird: una curiosita'..
> 
> il mount point /mnt/suse si trovava sullo stesso device per tutti e 2 i fs?
> 
> ciao

 

Scusa se non ho risposto prima...

Sì, si trovava sullo stesso device. Erano due partizioni primarie, hda3 ed hda4.

Parlando di test di velocità, sulla wokstation ho la / su raid0 con reiser4 e... beh, potete immaginare  :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

 *xchris wrote:*   

> a questo punto potrebbe essere interessante montare /usr/portage ,/var/db/pkg,e /var/tmp/portage su fs reiser4.
> 
> pero' /var/db/pkg lo terrei rsyncato altrove! (direi che e' vitale)
> 
> Per le altre 2 invece non ci sono problemi.
> ...

 

E' proprio quello che sto facendo  :Smile: 

----------

## zioponics

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   a questo punto potrebbe essere interessante montare /usr/portage ,/var/db/pkg,e /var/tmp/portage su fs reiser4.
> 
> pero' /var/db/pkg lo terrei rsyncato altrove! (direi che e' vitale)
> 
> Per le altre 2 invece non ci sono problemi.
> ...

 

Fatto   :Wink: 

emerge sync --> velocità triplicata (in locale, con server e client in reiser4)

compilazione nmap su reiserfs :

```
real    2m6.486s

user    1m9.601s

sys     0m25.871s
```

e su reiserfs4 :

```
real    1m41.552s

user    1m9.545s

sys     0m26.172s
```

come mi piace sto reiser4   :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

io con gli mm-sources 2.6.9_rc1-r1ho avuto qualche problema.

La tastiera non funziona sotto X11 e all'avvio mi sembra lentissimo.

Non mi sono azzardato a mettere reiser4  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## motaboy

Come giá detto, per fare andare bene reiser4 ti servono i kernel di Andrew Morton, io sto usando senza problemi l'ultimo 2.6.9-rc1-mm1.

----------

## yardbird

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Come giá detto, per fare andare bene reiser4 ti servono i kernel di Andrew Morton, io sto usando senza problemi l'ultimo 2.6.9-rc1-mm1.

 

ATTENZIONE: sembra che il 2.6.9-rc1-mm1, indipendentemente dal filesystem utilizzato, possa seriamente corromprere i dati su disco (link). Provate a vedere se il problema si presenta anche da voi, personalmente sembro essere esente da questo bug.

----------

## motaboy

Grazie per il report. Infatti ho anch'io questo problema. Ma per adesso non ho visto differenze. W i backup!

----------

## motaboy

Sembra che questa sia la patch

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0408.3/1342.html

se seguite il thread ce ne sono anche altre.

EDIT:

Questa sembra che sia quella applicata al tree.

----------

## yardbird

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Grazie per il report.

 

Di nulla, se non ci si aiuta fra -mmutenti  :Wink: 

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>  Infatti ho anch'io questo problema. Ma per adesso non ho visto differenze. W i backup!

 

Ora un piccolo quiz: secondo te, fra tutti i possibili kernel, quale ho scelto per spostare la mia root da una partizione all'altra?

...

...

...

2.6.9-rc1-mm1

Accidenti...

Doppio accidenti...

Triplo accidenti...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Per fortuna sembro essere (miracolosamente) esente dal bug. Ho fatto il check degli mtime dei pacchetti e sembra tutto a posto. Incrocio le dita...

----------

## Cagnulein

io sono con i nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-nitro6 e tutto funziona da dio  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

 *yardbird wrote:*   

>  *motaboy wrote:*   Grazie per il report. 
> 
> Di nulla, se non ci si aiuta fra -mmutenti 
> 
>  *motaboy wrote:*    Infatti ho anch'io questo problema. Ma per adesso non ho visto differenze. W i backup! 
> ...

 

Dehehe, io anch'io l'ho copiato con questo kernel (visto che avevo bisogno del supporto a reiser4), ho il problema ma per adesso sembra andare tutto. comunque ho applicato la patch e ricompilato il kernel, riavvio e vedo se funziona.

EDIT: Sembra che adesso non ho piú il problema... grazie ancora.

----------

## lxnay

Raga se a qualcuno serve ho creato un livecd con 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 contenente tutti i tool per creare una (/) partizione reiser4, testato e funzionante.

Se a qualcuno interessa posso splittarlo e buttarlo su qualche ftp!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

mi sapete dire se con mm-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r3 ci sono ancora problemi di corruzione dei dati?

----------

## emix

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> mi sapete dire se con mm-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r3 ci sono ancora problemi di corruzione dei dati?

 

No, già dalla r2 il bug è stato corretto.

----------

## Sparker

A me:

con la 2.6.9rc1-mm1 la masterizzazione dei dvd si fermava al 17%   :Confused: 

con il 2.6.8.1-mm2 la penna USB và a colpi (e il 90% delle volte non va)

il 2.6.9rc1-mm2 non si compila (errore compilando wait.c)

il 2.6.9rc1-mm3 non si compila (errore compilando la porta seriale)

...

ora provo i nitro...

----------

## emix

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> il 2.6.9rc1-mm2 non si compila (errore compilando wait.c)
> 
> il 2.6.9rc1-mm3 non si compila (errore compilando la porta seriale)

 

Io con gli mm2 nessun problema, sono quelli che sto utilizzando attualmente.

Gli mm3 invece hanno un problema di compilazione noto. Per informazioni su come risolverlo puoi vedere qui.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *emix wrote:*   

> Gli mm3 invece hanno un problema di compilazione noto. Per informazioni su come risolverlo puoi vedere qui.

 

Me l'ha dato e avevo pure risolto. Peccato però che non mi funzionino i drivers nvidia..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> forse sono un po OT...
> 
> con un raid1 se io formatto l'hd principale come reiserfs4 e il secondo con reiser3.6 o ext3, creo solo problemi o la cosa è possibile?

 se hai 2 dischi in raid questi sono uguali bit a bit, quindi non è possibile avere un raid 1 con 2 fs differenti, perchè i 2 dischi non sarebbero uguali. Se vuoi provare reiser4 sul rai devi formattare il device md che sottintende il raid.

Non scrivere singolarmente su uno dei 2 dischi in raid, altrimenti rischi morte e distruzione per i tuoi dati...

----------

## Sparker

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   il 2.6.9rc1-mm2 non si compila (errore compilando wait.c)
> 
> il 2.6.9rc1-mm3 non si compila (errore compilando la porta seriale) 
> 
> Io con gli mm2 nessun problema, sono quelli che sto utilizzando attualmente.
> ...

 

Grazie mille, è andato.

Ora riavvio, speriamo in bene...

----------

## abaddon83

scusate una cosa, ma i nitro dove diavolo sono? nel portage mica li trovo  :Sad:  che nome hanno?  :Sad: 

----------

## Sparker

cerca nitro nel forum

----------

## Benve

Qualcuno ha usato reiser4 con i ck-sources-2.6.8.1-r* ?

gli mm-sources continuano a darmi problemi

----------

## emix

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha usato reiser4 con i ck-sources-2.6.8.1-r* ?
> 
> gli mm-sources continuano a darmi problemi

 

Che problemi ti danno?

----------

## Benve

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Qualcuno ha usato reiser4 con i ck-sources-2.6.8.1-r* ?
> 
> gli mm-sources continuano a darmi problemi 
> 
> Che problemi ti danno?

 

piccole cose, non va la tastiera sotto X  :Smile: 

lentezza incredibile al boot

non mi ispirano fiducia

ora proverò i nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r6

----------

## mambro

Ma è prevista l'inclusione dei gentoo-dev-sources o se ne riparlerà quando saranno + testati?

----------

## emix

 *Benve wrote:*   

> piccole cose, non va la tastiera sotto X 
> 
> lentezza incredibile al boot
> 
> non mi ispirano fiducia

 

Strano, qui con gli mm2 nessun problema del genere. Sicuro che questi problemi siano riconducibili alla versione del kernel e non alla particolare configurazione?

P.S. - Non che mi piacciano gli mm, ma forse sono i più ufficiali dopo i vanilla.

----------

## emix

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ma è prevista l'inclusione dei gentoo-dev-sources o se ne riparlerà quando saranno + testati?

 

Inclusione dove?

----------

## Sparker

Ieri sera ho messo gli mm-sources-2.6.9rc1-mm3 e ho riavviato senza problemi

Stamattina avvio e si blocca subito dopo le dipendenze dei moduli!!

Anche con il vecchio 2.6.8-mm2!!!

Mi sa che e' andata in malora mezza partizione di root, che avevo passato a reiser4...

Meno male che ho fatto un backup, appena torno a casa cerchero' di capire che cavolo e' successo

----------

## emix

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Mi sa che e' andata in malora mezza partizione di root, che avevo passato a reiser4...

 

/me si tocca... dopo 1 settimana con tutto il sistema in reiser4 ancora nessun problema  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mambro

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Ma è prevista l'inclusione dei gentoo-dev-sources o se ne riparlerà quando saranno + testati? 
> 
> Inclusione dove?

 

Intendevo inclusione del reiserfs4 NEI gentoo-dev-source, ho sbagliato a scrivere   :Embarassed: 

----------

## emix

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Intendevo inclusione del reiserfs4 NEI gentoo-dev-source, ho sbagliato a scrivere  

 

Non è un problema  :Smile: 

Non saprei dirti di preciso, ma non credo tarderanno ad inserire il supporto nei gentoo-dev-source. La mia è solo un'opinione, mi potrei anche sbagliare.

----------

## Sparker

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sa che e' andata in malora mezza partizione di root, che avevo passato a reiser4...

 

Alla fine la partizione di root NON è andata in malora ma il sistema si comporta in modo strano:

1 - si avvia a colpi, quando non si avvia si blocca sempre sullo stesso punto

2- ho fatto il check del disco ed è tutto ok

3 - temendo qualche tipo di incompatibilità hardware con il 2.6.9 ho tentato, da livecd in chroot, di emergere il 2.6.8.1-mm2, ma al momento della scompattazione del tar ha cominciato a dare centinaia di errori sugli i-node. Tento di smontare boot (ext2) prima di smontare root ma appena faccio doppio tab per ottenere il path, una caterva di errore su gli i-node

4 - riavvio senza nemmeno smontare, faccio il check del disco, nessun problema!  :Shocked: 

IMHO il mio hardware ha qualche serio problema con il 2.6.9rc1, soprattutto in congiunzione a reiser4. Avevo usato un 2.6.8.1+reiser4 per una settimana senza nessun problema legato al disco.

Per ora sono tornato a reiserfs3.6+2.6.8.1, aspetterò qualche release più stabile   :Crying or Very sad: 

P.S. Avevo notato che quanto il disco era sotto carico, tipo durante un updatedb, OpenOffice smetteva di rispondere. Questo era uno dei motivi che mi spingeva al 2.6.9, credo fosse dovuto a qualche problema dello scheduler.

----------

## Benve

al momento sono coi 2.6.8-nitro6, ma non riesco a montare il filesistem

```
mkfs.reiser4 /dev/hda6

mkfs.reiser4 1.0.1

Copyright (C) 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 by Hans Reiser, licensing governed by 

reiser4progs/COPYING. 

Block size 4096 will be used.                                                 

Linux 2.6.8-nitro6 is detected.                                               

Uuid a62e2e3e-63a5-45f8-b0fd-5b53f6a16626 will be used.                       

Reiser4 is going to be created on /dev/hda6.                                  

(Yes/No): Yes

Creating reiser4 on /dev/hda6 ... done                                        

hal mnt # mount -t reiser4 /dev/hda6 tmp/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

```
hal mnt # cat /proc/filesystems | grep reiser

        reiserfs

        reiser4

```

----------

## emix

 *Benve wrote:*   

> al momento sono coi 2.6.8-nitro6, ma non riesco a montare il filesistem

 

Puoi provare a vedere se con un livecd che ha un altro kernel riesci a montare la partizione.

----------

## Benve

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   al momento sono coi 2.6.8-nitro6, ma non riesco a montare il filesistem 
> 
> Puoi provare a vedere se con un livecd che ha un altro kernel riesci a montare la partizione.

 

al momento non ho un masterizzatore   :Sad: 

----------

## emix

Ogni tanto le cose vanno bene  :Rolling Eyes: 

Oggi si è spento di colpo il computer a causa di un fortissimo temporale e ho tremato pensando alle mie partizioni reiser4 (tutte tranne /boot). Invece al riavvio non c'è stato nessun problema e gli fsck mi hanno dato la conferma.

Sicuramente sono stato fortunato  :Laughing:  però mi sembra giusto sottolineare i meriti (quando ci sono) e non soltanto i difetti.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Ora dopo una ricompilazione funziona, le prime impressioni non si discostano da quanto già detto.

Per ora gli appartiene solo /usr/portage

----------

## Benve

Per chi ha migrato la / su reiser4, come bootta?

Con una partizione di boot?

Grub supporta già reiser4

----------

## emix

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Per chi ha migrato la / su reiser4, come bootta?
> 
> Con una partizione di boot?
> 
> Grub supporta già reiser4

 

Ci dovrebbe essere una patch per Grub che permette di avviare da reiser4, io comunque ho creato una piccola /boot con ext3 e mi sono tolto il pensiero  :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *emix wrote:*   

> Ogni tanto le cose vanno bene 
> 
> Oggi si è spento di colpo il computer a causa di un fortissimo temporale e ho tremato pensando alle mie partizioni reiser4 (tutte tranne /boot). Invece al riavvio non c'è stato nessun problema e gli fsck mi hanno dato la conferma.
> 
> Sicuramente sono stato fortunato  però mi sembra giusto sottolineare i meriti (quando ci sono) e non soltanto i difetti.
> ...

 

Allora anche io sono stato fortunato parecchie volte   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, finora reiser4 è quello che per me ha resistito meglio alle cadute di corrente e ai freeze. Le vostre esperienze coincidono con le mie?

----------

## abaddon83

io lo sto usando su tutto il sistema root compresa in modalità raid1 e fino ad ora tutto ok^^ sviaggia che è na bellezza  :Smile: 

sto usando il kernel-mm2 se non ricordo male, ma non mi sembra il max come kernel, ho qualche problemino con l'acpi... mi sa che a breve tento i nitro^^

----------

## mambro

Non so se se ne è già parlato su questo topic ma io sto usando da un po' reiser4 su /usr/portage direttamente con i gentoo-dev-sources patchati con questa patch

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=214036&highlight=nitro

Forse fra un po' farò la pazzia di metterci la root, però prima voglio testare un altro po' di spegnimenti improvvisi... per ora ha reagito bene

----------

## emix

In questi giorni ho avuto un problema a causa di reiser4. In pratica un semplice 'emerge php' mi mandava in freeze l'intero sistema. Il problema è nell'utilizzo di reiser4 in /var/tmp/portage, come evidenziato anche in questo post.

Ovviamente a tutto c'è una soluzione e questa è quella che ho attuato. 

Prima di tutto occorre che nel kernel sia attivata questa opzione:

 *Quote:*   

> <*> Loopback device support

 

Poi si crea un file che verrà formattato con un filesystem diverso da reiser4:

 *Quote:*   

> # dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/porttemp bs=1M count=512

 

In questo caso il file creato sarà di 512MB, ovviamente si possono mettere le dimensioni che si vogliono (man dd).

A questo punto si può formattare il file:

 *Quote:*   

> # mkfs.ext3 /tmp/porttemp

 

Ho scelto ext3 perché è la soluzione più sicura, ma in teoria va bene qualsiasi filesystem che non sia reiser4.

Infine si può montare il file appena creato:

 *Quote:*   

> # mount -o loop /tmp/porttemp /usr/tmp/portage/php-4.3.8

 

Inutile dire che la compilazione è andata a buon fine. Spero possa essere d'aiuto a qualcuno  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Qualcuno ha notato che reiser4 usa più cpu?

Fino a quì tutto bene, è normale.

Quello che non è normale è che quando faccio un rsync, un mp3 ogni tanto salta.

Col vecchio kernel e con reiser 3.6 non succedeva.

Ora sono coi nitro 2.6.8 e ho solo /usr/portage, /var/tmp/portage su reiser4

----------

## emix

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Quello che non è normale è che quando faccio un rsync, un mp3 ogni tanto salta.

 

Credo sia un problema di kernel. Sono convinto che quando reiser4 sarà meglio integrato questi problemi spariranno.

Comunque io non ho questo problema con gli mm-sources.

----------

## emix

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Intendevo inclusione del reiserfs4 NEI gentoo-dev-source

 

La vedo dura

 *Mailing List linux-kernel wrote:*   

> > Will reiser 4 be going into the mainstream kernel soon ?
> 
> judging from the recent discussions, Reiser4 in it's current form will 
> 
> never enter the Linux kernel.

 

Pare che gentoo voglia togliere dal portage tutti i kernel che supportano reiser4.

----------

## _sys/sid

 *Quote:*   

> Pare che gentoo voglia togliere dal portage tutti i kernel che supportano reiser4.

 

perche' ???

----------

## emix

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> perche' ???

 

"Perché" non lo includono nel kernel oppure "perché" vogliono eliminare i kernel con reiser4?

Nel caso della prima è perché le modifiche apportate alla semantica sono incompatibili con i filesystem esistenti. La seconda invece è per colpa della prima (credo)  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. - La fonte è questa (commento #2), ovviamente non è una notizia ufficiale.

----------

## abaddon83

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha notato che reiser4 usa più cpu?
> 
> Fino a quì tutto bene, è normale.
> 
> Quello che non è normale è che quando faccio un rsync, un mp3 ogni tanto salta.
> ...

 

forse è dovuto al fatto che la velocità del Reiserfs è dovutra in parte alla sua atomicità, infatti quando inizia una operazione, questa viene portata a termine anche se ci sono altri processi in coda nella cpu. Tutto cio' che inizia conclude,  quindi ci potrebbero essere momenti in cui la cpu è bloccata dal filesystem.

----------

## ciuxi

Scusate il ritardo ma ero preso dal prendere informazioni sul post di lxnay.

Uso il suo CD ,per ora ho scaricato l'ultima versione del portage,visto la vostra provata esperienza quale kernel ad oggi è più stabile e per così dire più patchato secodno voi?   :Question: 

Ho la partizione di boot su ext3 e la root su reiser4,ho già emerso reiser4progs devo solo montare il kernel e Grub(lo supporta le ultime versioni?)  :Question: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *ciuxi wrote:*   

> ... quale kernel ad oggi è più stabile e per così dire più patchato secodno voi?  

 

Secondo me ti conviene scegliere tra gli mm-sources e i nitro-sources. I primi sono sicuramente in portage (li uso io), gli altri forse non ci sono, ma dovresti trovare gli ebuild qui sul forum.

----------

## ciuxi

Senza che mi complico la vita scelgo gli mm-sources,mi pare di aver capito un pò da tutti che sono quelli più affidabili,ma nella compilazione devo abilitare qualche supporto opzionale/particolare oppure è automatico il riconoscimento da parte del kernel della partizione resier4 ? :Question: 

Grazie sempre della vostra disponibilità ragazzi!  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Imposta queste opzioni così come te le ho date:

```
Kernel hacking --->

    [ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb

File systems --->

    <*> Reiser4 (EXPERIMENTAL very fast general purpose filesystem)

    [*]   Use larger keys on reiser4 tree

    [ ]   Enable reiser4 debug options
```

----------

## ciuxi

Grazie della dritta provo e poi ti faccio sapere  :Wink: 

----------

